# Do you say S-A-S or Sass?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

When referring to our beloved message board, do you say (or think) S-A-S as an initialism (individual letters spelled out) or do you pronounce it as a word, Sass. I think of it as Sass.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sass


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sass. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


EDIT: Granted, I also call the WHO "Who" and the GOP "Gop." And when I read "LOL" I hear "loll" in my head.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

S-A-S, didn't even know saying it like a word was a thing people did here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

tehuti88 said:


> Sass. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> EDIT: Granted, I also call the WHO "Who" and the GOP "Gop." And when I read "LOL" I hear "loll" in my head.


I do the "loll" thing too. When I'm typing lol or LOL I'm totally thinking loll never L-O-L. It's to the point that my brain basically accepts "loll" to be an interchangeable substitute for actually laughing out loud. Though sometimes I do actually laugh when I type lol, more often than not that gets represented as LOL.

And to close my case for loll, may I present lollerskates:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S-A-S (social anxiety sucks :kma)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Dammit, I should have made this thread a damn poll.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

"Sass" probably due to seeing MM75's "SASsy" comments


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

sass


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

S.A.S, but sometimes if I know someone thinks/says it as "Sass," it can change.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I say S.A.S - I have no idea why anyone would say it any differently.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like to rearrange the letters A-S-S  (jk) opcorn


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually just think "Social Anxiety Support" in my head, and type SAS on the board. It is the same way for a lot of acronyms used to replace common words. When I see LOL, I usually think laughing out loud, or SMH I think shaking my head.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

S.A.S


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> S.A.S, but sometimes if I know someone thinks/says it as "Sass," it can change.


I do this, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do you think I get SASsy from? :lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sass. because SAS is for the special air service lol


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Sass is winning, hurrah!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I doubt I've ever said it out loud but in my mind, it is just SAS. That's how I spell it if I write it for some reason.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I doubt I've ever said it out loud but in my mind, it is just SAS. That's how I spell it if I write it for some reason.


This.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Always SAS, I have never thought of it as a word in itself.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

omg its a tie 9 to 9


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sass


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I say the letters SAS.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

i never think of it as "sass", but i think i will now lol. much snappier. xp


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

If I had to say it out loud I guess I'd say sass. S-A-S doesn't really roll off the tongue.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Gah, I think stupid S-A-S won.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

S-A-S

or social anxiety forum


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I say sas. I think it started cause someone on the picture thread likes to tell people they look SASsy... something like that. 

But if I were to actually talk about the site out loud to someone I would say S.A.S.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have never spoken it before. I may have referenced it to my therapist at some point and called it 'the anxiety website'. Actually, not sure I've ever even typed it either. I'm pretty certain I would say S.A.S.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sass. Because s.a.s reminds me of the army.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

S-A-S.
I used to have a dog named sassy so calling this site 'sass' just doesn't sound right to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sass. I'm sassy.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

"S.A.S." Makes it sound cooler, like the special forces in the UK or something.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Back when there was a pic thread, their used to be someone who quoted everyone and told them they were looking 'sassy!' so it's sass.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

S.A.S but I think of you as Sassers so maybe that's half a Sass point.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It rhymes with HAS.
That is how I say SAS.
Like the word SASSY


Darn. This could had been a good poem song. 


Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Sass. I didn't know people were calling it S-A-S


----------

